# Bad Fall yet worth the time :]



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

So my horse Twinkie and me used to run concistant 19.0's on a LARGE gymkhana barrel course. But I was riding him everyday and conditioning him and going to every race. When I got a job I was riding barely ever maybe once a week if I was lucky. So obviously that effected some things. 

Well I started competeing seriously again, because me and Twinkie can EASILY run low 18's if I work with him. But Since he hadnt been conditioned in almost a year our runs are kinda blaaaa right now, workin on him diving and what not.


Well it finally paid off at the horse show before last. Did my barrel run and got a 19.0. But heres where the fall came in. When I got around my third barrel I lost my stirrup, its a newer saddle im still tryin to break in. I'v lost stirrups all the time before and just kept kickin home anyways.

Well the announcers booth is built into the arena, we ran home and right before the timers I felt myself slipping and instead of tryin to find my stirrup I kept kickin I wanted to get a time. So when Twinkie turned to slow down, I flew forward head first into the announcers booth.

My stepdad was sitting on a stool on the second level of the booth and he thought me AND the horse crashed into it because it shook so hard. I was knocked out for a good 10 seconds. When I came to I tried to get up and was able to sit up before I got rushed I fought as hard as I could for them not to call an ambulance, they said they wont if I can walk back to my trailer without a problem.

So I got up with my moms help and she walked next to me as I walked over to a friend holding my scared Twinkie, as soon as I started petting him I went down again. So I took a ride in the ambulance. Had a catscan done. Got a concusion and aparantly I have serious sinus issues I didnt know about, but that has nothing to do with the crash LOL

Yup I hate ambulances.​


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang! That really sucks :[. Hope you're ok now! 
Did you finish your run and get a time?
Poor Twinkie! I bet he was wondering what the heck was going on. 
I took a spill last weekend at a show when I was cone weaving. Got excited and didn't sit down around the end cone. Didn't get hurt or anything though. Just a little embarrassed!


----------

